# Going it alone



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Having discussed this topic briefly in another forum I wonder just how many subscribers are lone motorhomers :?: 

It would be good to know there are others out there and to hear opinions, experiences etc. etc. 

So .......... let's take it from here


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Singletons*

Hello

Officially I am one. When I go full timing it will be just me.

For a week away etc, a friend comes along.

Note - when I say alone it is me and Oscar - the famous dog!

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I can't remeber the details but i have often seen a notice on the Caravan Club Sites asking people to join a ?? single's caravaning club, I'm sure someone must have more details


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Singles club*

Hi

I would not ke too keen on a singles thing. Just a personal choice. I go vanning mainly bacuase of the dog - don't laugh. I used to travel everywhere by coach (work and pleasure).

I think that singles meet more people socially if they are not just amongst singles! (If that makes sense.)

We did once discuss single life before and I remember that having a dog, baby or a horse was supposed to attract a partner! Goodness knows where the motorhome fits in to that lot. LOL.

I admit I like going away and like it if someone comes along. In all total fairness though, most of my chums laugh at the motorhoming thing and take the rip out of me and the dog. I know I am fairly young for motorhoming (33) but equally I was always the youngest on coach holidays and even cruise ships. Does not a bother me a bit.

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Singles club*




Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would not be too keen on a singles thing. Just a personal choice. I go vanning mainly bacuase of the dog - don't laugh.
> Rusky n Ozzer


Was trying to avoid calling it 'singles' as it sounds a bit like a dating agency and that was not what I had in mind.

Pampered pet eh :lol: Most just get taken for a walk :roll:

Just think it would be good to know there are others out there, 'going it alone' OR 'going it with dog' :lol:

Also interested in what meets and rallies are favoured, where they live and how many loners are of the same gender as myself.

I expect you are a very sociable person and chat with everyone along the way .. am I right ?

Looking forward to hearing more from yourself and hopefully lots of others.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Single travellers*

Hi Tricia

So are you a single traveller in this universe?

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am indeed Rusky n Ozzer  

Quite like being on my own especially in a small van, no getting away from a companion in that :lol: 

Did enjoy the recent trip with my tugger brother and niece - we had our own space but could do things together when we wanted to.

Have thought about getting a dog as would love the excuse for walks - what do you reckon the annual expense is regarding the pet passort etc so I could take it abroad with me?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Passport*

Hi

I think the passport is something like this

£10.00 for a micro chip

£130.00 for the complete "works" i.e. 2 x rabies vaccines, 1 x bloodtest and then the issue of the passport. The passport has to be validated by (what I call) "an area manager type vet". Luckily for me, there is one of these based at our local surgery.

Obviously all his usual UK boosters etc

On return to the UK, you need to visit a vet over the water - allow about £40.00. Also, the ferry/tunnel will charge about £30.00 extra for a four legged friend.

RW & OW


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Going alone*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know I am fairly young for motorhoming (33) but equally I was always the youngest on coach holidays and even cruise ships.
> 
> Rusky n Ozzer


Ummmm .... 33 ..... a toy boy

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toy boy*

Shall we meet by the town hall? You carry a daily mail and I will wear a carnation!

LOL LOL

Seriously though Tricia, I would not go alone to Italy without Oscar. He will really help me settle in. Also, his breed is very rare in Italy and so I am sure that people will simply stop and chat - just because of Oscar (Oscardo at a later date)

Rapide561


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Some of us do thing same thing only in a differant style! :wink: 
Having no Mh but loving the concept, I have Smart car (very low running costs! Cheap enough to buy & reliable) and visit others places curtesy of Travel lodges at reduced prices and MHers who kindly don't mind me turning up at rallies!
It must be the gypsy in me, certainly got ants in my pants. :lol: 
Don't like the idea of a fixed two or three week holiday any more, that's what I chose, when I worked.
Made the big mistake of waiting till I retired to buy the MH, Gordon Brown altered the pension thing I am told & I couldn't afford it! :evil: 
The only thing about being alone is you don't share the fun .... but on the other hand, there is no compromising. You choose where & when, then then you just do it!
In fact, just spent to day washing knickers so I can leave on Tuesday to go to Oxford ... why Oxford? Cos its there & its been years since I was there last! (About 1960 I think!) :lol: 

Keep on doing it folks!


----------



## 97489 (Jan 29, 2006)

Well when I finally finish putting the Ugly Bug back together I also will be out there alone, well almost, may have to take grandson's rabbit if you count that." Down Oscar it's not lunch" Will run my old waggon for a while to learn the ropes as they say. Then will be going full time when house is sold. A friend goes to Spain every winter alone and loves it. 
I know someone was charged for a goldfish on site, wonder if the rabbit could be classed as fresh food :lol:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Drummer

When you come down to Oxford avoid the A40 from Headington out to the M40 near Thame it is an absolute nightmare at the moment.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Drummer
> 
> When you come down to Oxford avoid the A40 from Headington out to the M40 near Thame it is an absolute nightmare at the moment.


Now ain't what you love about this site? 8)

You get help you didn't even know you needed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97489 (Jan 29, 2006)

AHHHHHHHH Drummer you are welcome to a trip in the Ugly Bug if I ever get a MOT on it. Will post some pic's if I ever work out how to do it.  
Know what you mean about pensions though, cant afford to keep the house so going to get a good van instead, want to see a bit of this earth before they put me under it :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi confusedrabbit

So where are you planning to travel to?

Have you done motorhoming before?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have two suggestions for the single motorhomers out there who wish to socialise with like minded souls

First why doesnt one of you organise a singles only rally 

Secondly I have just added an old module back onto the site called Friend Finder
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/friends.html

Its just a sort of directory where you can submit info about yourself and browse other like minded people to see if you wish to socialise together 

Its restricted to members only so no anonymous browsing


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dating agency*

Hi DAve

Right, late's launch Dave's Dates! Only joking - but maybe a singles rally would be an idea.

Trouble is there only seems to be me and Tricia so far - so come on singletons - where are you all?

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well Rusky n Ozzer, do not appreciate just how unique we are do we :lol: 

Perhaps all the 'loners' are off for the weekend so will try and keep this visible during this coming week. :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hey Tokkalosh - with all those single ladies at your forthcoming rally you really must remember to takes lots of housebricks (one under each wheel) or "you know who" could come calling during the night.

Sleep well


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

By way of explanation of Tony's comments :lol: 

The Tokoloshe myth is well known and feared in most southern African countries. Many people place their beds on bricks in order to lift them higher off the ground so that the Tokoloshe cannot hide underneath and attack them. Some people are afraid to mention its name.

:wink: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hey Tricia
I thought Tony was making you wary of single Scousers that had take the wheels whilst you slept :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Glad to see you are getting the confidence to post regular now. Hope your efforts are rewarded by getting singles together.
:wink: 
Steve


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Maybe we could just arrange to go to another meet - some folk might be happier knowing that they would not be the only 'aloner' there.  

Hoping for more posts ......................


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Shy singles*

So you are all just too shy - or maybe you haven't subscribed :?:

Go on, it's only a tenner, you know you want to ..... 8)


----------



## 100220 (Jul 25, 2006)

*shy singles*

I think it would be a great idea for single motorhomers to have a meet once in a while,being divorced myself,i`d feel a lot happier with like minded singles,nothing against couples,but in my experience,the single guy or gal does feel awkward,being the only single there.

Welshnomad.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Welshnomad,

Great to hear from you.  

Yes, it can be a bit daunting turning up for a meet and finding you are the only 'loner' there  

Having chatted on here for a couple of months now I have found everyone very welcoming so maybe we 'solos'/'loners' could arrange to go to a meet with the couples - we can always ask for our own little corner :lol: 

Lets have more details from you please - location, free-time, etc. etc.

Looking forward to hearing from you again :wink:


----------



## 100220 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Tokkalosh,

Just love that name,yes i`d like to go to a meet with other couples,and singles,everybody would be happy then.I live in South Wales so am pretty central.Time is precious though,so if a date when i can attend crops up,i`d look forward to meeting other people from motorhomefacts.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Welshnomad,

Please then keep an eye on the Meets and Rallies section for a suitable date and place and then maybe you could contact me and we can try to arrange some more 'solos' to attend :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Or we could call it 'One up's'

8)


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a lone traveller, last trip was a week in France. Never got lonely at all. Mind you, I did live on my own for 10 years when I had the house.

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Dave,

There is something about doing just what you like when you like isn't there  


Are you a full-timer Dave?

Would you join us on a 'one-up's' meet - have you any suggestions?

Keep in touch. :wink:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi folks, what about me, I love the idea of motorhomes, unfortunately, or fortunately, him indoors doesn't. I've been on one informal meet at the Peak, which I loved. thing came as well, also Drummer. The next was at Lincoln with Drummer, hubby said he wasn't going to another rally. This was fine except for the fact, I loved going to the rallies, and would dearly love to go to more. The fly in the ointment is hubby again, he doesn't want to go to another, but he doesn't want me to go either. That's not good. Any suggestions? I've thought of murder, not a good plan.LOL :? :? :?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

crazylady said:


> I've thought of murder, not a good plan.LOL :? :? :?


It depends on how good the plan is, Babs :wink:

Gerald


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi crazylady, My other half is not sold on motorhoming but she does go away most of the time providing I find a place where she can go sightseeing or visit a town not necessarily to an organised meet. She went to Newbury motorhome show, had a good time, but is refusing to go again, so I have booked up to go myself to the Shepton show. She is quite happy with that. I suppose compromise is called for somewhere along the line. I do joke about going away with all my friends! and have considered just taking off. Where do you draw the line on your own pleasures in life?
Ian


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Ian, I wouldn't mind at all going to meets on my own, although I don't have a M/H. I have a car so that's not a problem. The problem is, he doesn't want me to go to any rally's full stop, although I have. He has no interests outside the house, he used to go fishing & cycling, but he doesn't want to do that now. He's just one of lifes sad gits.LOL


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

crazylady said:


> Hi Ian, I wouldn't mind at all going to meets on my own, although I don't have a M/H. I have a car so that's not a problem. The problem is, he doesn't want me to go to any rally's full stop, although I have. He has no interests outside the house, he used to go fishing & cycling, but he doesn't want to do that now. He's just one of lifes sad gits.LOL


Part exchange him for a Weimaraner! Oscar is looking for new friends!

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Been reading the Weimaraner website http://www.weimaranerclubofgreatbritain.org.uk/
- sounds like a wonderful dog - quite hard work, but probably far less than a husband. :lol:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I think there are far more "Going it alone - "Solo" motorhomer's than it would seem at first glance. Particularly those who are full timing.

When my travels were wider I used to bump into them all over the place, wandering around countries as far away as India and all over Africa. In heavy truck campers and Mhomes. And when I think about it most were women! At this moment in time I am swapping notes with a lady who has just returned from an India overland [with diversions] with her dog and Hymer!!!! And she is off to South America shortly with faithfull dog and trusty Hymer.....By the way, only problem with vehicle on entire trip was ONE PUNCTURE and we are talking Uk too Tibet return via Jordon and most between.

Of course it is not exclusive to Motorhomes, I personally know two women who are on World motorbike solo tours, and one with a 4x4's…and you only have to check into hotel and hostels around the world to see the "solo's"…and I have met more than a few who have been or are still on solo sailing trips. Most of the blokes I have known frankly do not last the distance or drop themselves in the brown stuff and come back……

Reasons for going solo are many and varied I think….The young ones?.....Often complicated and idealistic, with a few adventurers thrown in. Older? Often left on own for obvious reasons. Whatever, I admire them immensely……and you should hear some of the stories.

Now we have "solo's" on every tour we do, male and female. [A few from this site, but I will not mention names unless they do……] And I know it sounds patronising but they are great company and their ability to manage and make friends is a real asset. I have to say though that that was not the case when I owned and ran Trailmasters, a 4x4/ Overland/Adventure holiday company. It reached the point very early on when we had to ban "solo" male clients. They were a pain and often when out of their way to cause trouble!!!!

Me……I threaten daily to go solo……then I think, hang on 50% of the year I am sort of solo anyway and the rest I am well looked after……..Mmmmmm


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for that Ray.

I have visited your website before and found it very interesting  

May take me a while to work up the nerve to travel that far but who knows what the future will bring :wink:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.......Indeed Tokkalosh, who knows what the future will bring.......

We used to run 4x4 raids in the Sahara/Atlas for female only crews......Now there lies a 1000 strories.

I'v got almost enough female solo Mhome owners next year, dotted around, to run a Hen-Rally. I should have bunched them up together and done it......Maybe 2008....... 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loneahoming*

Hello,

Just sometimes, I would like the opportunity to do the odd weekend or even a Eurotrip alone.

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weimaraner*



tokkalosh said:


> Been reading the Weimaraner website http://www.weimaranerclubofgreatbritain.org.uk/
> - sounds like a wonderful dog - quite hard work, but probably far less than a husband. :lol:


Hi Tricia

We are totally off topic here but that is the club/rescue part that found Oscar for me.

I would not be without him now and I think he feels the same!

Totally off the original topic but never mind!

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Tricia

Yes I do full time on my own. No regrets about the change in lifestyle either. Always up for a loner rally / meet

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Will keep this thread going and hopefully get more responses.

Where would you recommend for a meet in October or November 8)


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Tricia

I am easy  Wherever you like. PM me


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oct/Nov*

Hi

I would suggest definitely a site with hard standings at that time of year. We could be up to our necks in snow and muck

Rapide561


----------



## 100220 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,
October sounds good,still mild,unless we go to Scotland :roll: ,never been there,don`t mind where really.

Ric.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Am looking at locations for an informal meet, somewhere along the Welsh border seems fairly central - will probe further :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

There's this one that sounds quite good
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/UK+Sit...e+Detail.htm?cs_id=STANMORE+HALL+TOURING+PARK

but it is rather expensive


----------



## 100220 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Tricia,

Stanmore sounds ok to me,i wonder how many vans they will take though,i`m a member of the cc,don`t know how many others are though,will they accept non-members?.

Richard.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Rallies & meets at bottom of this page

Or we could join one of the already arranged ones 8)


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Solo Traveling*

Hi to all

80% Solo traveling, and as for the other 20%!!! mind your own, and I don't have a dog !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Have spent some time in the NHS group of hotels! :evil: so HM traveling has been limited for the past 12 months, but soon hope to be on the road for a few months from Sept with a bit of luck, as for a meeting in Sept/Oct count me in, as I hope to be on the British mainland from early Sept,

Have not found a traveling companion for my next trip yet :lol: I had to decline an offer of traveling company from the 19 year old blond lass up the road, :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm too young to die :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Cowly,
Great to hear from you  

Your 20% sounds interesting but best not go there on an open forum  

Please keep an eye on this thread and any advice you can offer regarding location will be much appreciated :wink: 

Have you been to any of the MHF meets or rallies?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Seven of us so far (hopefully) so not too bad for starters 8) 

More welcome of course - you can email me if you don't want to post here :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Would still like to hear from some more that would join us, or even just tell us about their experiences  

Look forward to hearing more


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

Dorset's answer to Bridget Jones here - yes I am singleton too - most of my travels in the Avondale are to dog shows with my gorgeous golden retriever... lots of like minded souls and a very friendly bunch even if they do seem to be mostly couples!! not sure if it is just me as I am a recent convert to camping of any sort, but caravanning and motorhoming seems to be a very "couplish" pursuit - also whenever I pass other motorhomes - it is normally the man driving.. I have often wondered why this is


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"it is normally the man driving.. I have often wondered why this is"

Perhaps it is because women are so good at map reading.

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> "it is normally the man driving.. I have often wondered why this is"
> 
> Perhaps it is because women are so good at map reading.
> 
> Dave


Well excuse me Dave, women are good at 
everything :lol:

Hi fieldsofgold,
Good to hear from you.
It seems that we are fairly widespread around the country which is a great shame.  
Do you overnight often :?:


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

Cheers Tricia ... My problem is not particularly distance (although with fuel bills being what they are I guess that will become more of an issue) - but time - I am a full time shift worker (Police) and often on call too to make matters worse - I only tend with any functions to say "I'll get there if I can" and hope for the best .. 

Role on retirement


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Perhaps it is because women are so good at map reading.


 =D> :lol:

(Applauding because it's so obviously true)

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Hi Tricia and all

I think we need to set a venue and date for a Romeo and Juliet trip! (That was the name given to any singleton events for a coach firm I worked with - but I am not suggesting that you organise a dating agency) LOL

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Rapide561,

I am off to Stevercar's Mansfield meet on 6th October so that leaves me with ..

29th/30th Sept & 1st Oct

13th/14th/15th Oct

20th/21st/22nd Oct

27th/28th/29th Oct


Hopefully previous 'posters' on this topic are keeping watch and will suggest one of thos dates that suits them.

Looking forward to hearing from you all


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tricia,

As a matter of interest, what do you believe the word Tokkalosh means?

I always thought it meant thief or vagabond in the Zulu language. Am I wrong?

Regards,

Ian.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Trigano,

The Tokoloshe myth is well known and feared in most southern African countries. Many people place their beds on bricks in order to lift them higher off the ground so that the Tokoloshe cannot hide underneath and attack them. Some people are afraid to mention its name.

That is one description, there are several variations.

However, my Tokkalosh is the Salt Rock surfer, a lovely little fella


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

So if we see your VW up on bricks, we'll asume that the tokoloshe have had the wheels away!

Thanks for putting me right.

All the best,

Ian.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hope you all have a good weekend planned :wink: 

Can you check out the dates I have given above please and see when you would be able to attend a meet  

Once I have response from some of you I will look further into a venue  

Hope to hear soon :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

So how does this weekend suit - 20th/21st/22nd Oct :wink: 

Sorry, no location as yet as I want it to be suitable for everyone :wink:


----------



## 100220 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Tricia,

That date is fine by me.

Ric.


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG and here's me starting to feel totally out of the norm ..... I was just thinking today everyone is a couple here 8O not that that bothers me but it does seem to bother them.

I will definetly be a lone MHer will just have the odd mate travelling along and I certainly don't intend to turn my MH travels into a singles looking for love campaigne so if this is a happy to be single meet then count me in too :lol: and ain't it funny us singles (usually have a dog or two)


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Now this is really dragging an old thread back to life.
I am a single traveler and have been since I got the MH almost 3 years ago.

If any of you are still up for a singles run you can count me in. I am only guessing but think it will end up with a load of blokes having a few beers and a laugh which is cool enough  I have met quite a few blokes doing this solo but never any women 

It would be a refreshing change for me as most informal meets involve a bunch of couples and me. Apart from the meets that Keith and Sharron organised I always felt like a spare part 

Having said that, I don't really mind so long as I meet like minded people somewhere different for a change 

Karl


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm single too, not helped by Charlie. I used to think that having a dog was a good way to meet people, but once Charlie has done his socialising with anyone I meet he starts barking so loudly I've got no chance of holding a conversation :lol:.


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

gromett said:


> Now this is really dragging an old thread back to life.
> ....
> Karl


Oh Cricky    I was so busy reading through the thousands of topics on here I hadn't realised the date 8O ...Oh well here's to feeling like a spare dinner :roll: :wink:

Oh and John - I guess I'll know who you are .... While Charlies barking his head off .... Winston will respond with bouncing up and down ....I can see it now ....who needs words anyway ...'Hmmmm that must be Shelley with Winston.....Hmmm that must be John and Charlie.....thumbs up 'How ya doing.....thumbs up ...Great... :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Not exactly single, but in the interests of avoiding being banged up for homicide, I will be leaving him indoors very firmly INDOORS.
And borrowing someone else's fella to sort me out when I have blown up the van/flooded the bog/sunk in the mud, has been putting me off going to any 'rallies'. (+ waiting for that flippin' gearbox bush still).
Don't want to be labelled an ageing "femme fatale".
So if there's any of you spare ones going rallying nearish on, let me know!!!!
I'm getting the hang of this van now, but as most know, had a lot of mechanics to sort out, at the expense of using the habitat.
PS - Will my rather perished rubber in this gearbox mount mean it could give way, or is it OK to soldier on until delfin send it??? - Best wishes to all + dogs! (the fur variety) - Helena :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

No problem Labshack, good to get some more names on here.



gromett said:


> I have met quite a few blokes doing this solo but never any women  Karl


Gromett, where have you been hiding then :roll:

Welcome all


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Hehe :lol: 
Not hiding Tricia, just spend as much time in France as I can. Don't see many singles on the road at all to be honest but all of them so far have been Men bar one.

Are there actually that many single women who do MH'ing?

Karl


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am also a solo motorhomer, I came accross a club for single motorhomers It's called The New Companions Club a club for people who camp alone.
Anyone want more details PM me 

I,m up for a meet if something gets organised.

Loddy


----------



## 104133 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Karl,

There are some of us out here! I guess the mechanical aspect of things may put some ladies off taking on a motorhome, unless yer loaded and can afford a new one!
I love going away in Kenneth(as in k williams `cos we couldnt think of anything camper!!), hes always ready to go, just pack the dog and we`re off on another adventure! I`ve had loads of help with getting him fixed up and he seems to evoke kindness in folk- even my snobby sister thinks hes great!
I must say though, I would feel a little more relaxed if he were a bit newer- hes 20 years old!
All the best,
Sally


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

hhhmm that would be me then ... I thought new mean't no problems but reading some of the threads I'm in for some teathing problems 8O 8O 

But I'm an engineer ... I can sort out some problems 8O 8O if not I'll shout DDDaaaaddd HHheeellppp or maybe just HHHHeeeellllpppp.

Hoping to see you all around regardless ...Hey if I can help out anyone I will just looking forward to meeting you all :lol: :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Looks like there are enough of us to have a meet  would be nice that for a change I don't feel like a spare part towards the end of the evening :? 8O 

Who's organising it?

Karl


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Do singles with children count? I'm widowed with a 12 year old daughter and 14 year old son, but have the same problem of feeling a bit of a spare part when we go places. I'd be interested but I'm in between motorhomes at the moment - I have a holding deposit on an Apache 700SE at a dealers but still looking.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have an old Chevy which is 25.. and essentially I am a single MH'er.. would be up for a meet but I am quite South 

John

opps. just noticed Litcher is next couty to me  !


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

This thread prompted me to look at our tour numbers [clients] over the years. It was obvious but never real logged into my head......

On our 4x4/Off Road stuff we have had a lot of solo single males. We also, as expected, have had more than a few SSMales who just left "her indoors".......indoors :roll:

But the surprising thing is that we have more than a few Solo Single Females on Motorhome tours. I think we have only ever had one SSMale.......Many years ago we ran a female only 4x4 Sahara rally/raid.....female Driver and Navigator.......bloody nightmare that was............never again :evil:

On the motorhome side solo Females are a pleasure to have along......and if I play my cards right there are "perks" [not what you are thinking]. I am always impressed at the MHome/Vehicle knowledge and general independence.

The only problem is that they [Solo Females] want to bring all the kids back home :roll:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Oh yehhh.......there is one other problem. They bring too much stuff with them :roll:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

classic pic  hehe


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Flippin eck, laughed so much coke came out my nose :/

Brilliant pic.

Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Karl what are you doing with coke in your nose?

!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> Karl what are you doing with coke in your nose?!


Best not go there :roll: :wink: :lol:

Firstly, how about we look at a location - I'll run through these posts and see what areas we have :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Got for it Tricia 

After this weekend I am pretty much free anytime now. No nagging wife to stop me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

divorcing, Grom?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

gromett - parasal - johnandcharlie

what is your location please?

Anyone on this thread booked for any rallies?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Retford, notts and no I don't do Rallys too busy for my cup of tea 


Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

rallies,

No T..


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Top end Farm is pretty central Just of A1 west of ST Neots?

Karl


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> gromett - parasal - johnandcharlie
> 
> what is your location please?


I'm in West Somerset until the middle of next week. Then I could be anywhere in the country. Sort of aiming to head north and would like to get as far a Scotland, but who knows where I'll be .


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

gromett said:


> Top end Farm is pretty central Just of A1 west of ST Neots? Karl


Arghhh!! not if you look at where I live gromett :roll: :lol: :lol:

Having said that, it would be ok for me as I have one son in Enfield and one in London so could combine visiting.
Here is a link if anyone wants to look at it Top End

There is a good campsite in Enfield too.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Booked for Global meet and Shepton Mallet
Loddy


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Tricia,

Well, now I know where Pembrokeshire is LOL....

That is a fair old treck 

Karl


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oh Karl,  you haven't lived yet then :wink: 

Pembrokeshire is not a good place to start touring the UK, I don't feel I have got anywhere until I reach the bridge. 
Coming home I try to come down through Wales, it is a much nicer route and much more pleasurable for an amble


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm right next to Karl he's Notts I'm Derby - pretty central to everywhere - know Loddy's area pretty well too (lived there for about 5 years) and the second severn bridge - done a few times so I'm quite happy to go with anywhere everyones happy with. :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Will travel for a day or so to avoid the couple discomfort stuff :wink:  

On the Dog or Children issue. I dont' mind Dogs or Kids providing they are a delight and not a disturbance if you know what I mean :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sounding like a pretty good meet to me 


Karl


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Off out to cleanmy motorhome but will look for campsites later today.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

good girl


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

TTT

Any more suggestions of location


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

What are the locations of the people wanting to come?

Karl


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Karl,

Below is a list of the areas of people who have shown an interest on this thread - 

Kent/Sussex
Retford, Notts
Surrey
Derby
Clevedon, Somerset
South Wales
Sheffield

Cheers


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Karl,
> 
> Below is a list of the areas of people who have shown an interest on this thread -
> 
> ...


All places I'll probably be passing on my travels. Is England, Scotland and Wales a precise enough description of my location?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thats fine John, had not listed your location as knew you would be full timing soon.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Its the Somerset and South Wales that messes the list up. Everyone else is in reasonable distance of A1 and M1 (ok for 2 via M25)

Retford, Derby and Sheffield are all on or near A1/M1 run down.
sheffield is the most North.
Surrey and Kent are a quick run round the M25 to get round to the A1 or M1

For the other two its a long run on M4/M5 to get to the M25
242 Miles to central London for you guys.

Sheffield is 166 Miles to central London.

How does Abbey Wood in London Sound.?

Otherwise the central point is roughly around Birmingham which is not too pleasant and is a nightmare to get to from this end of the country?

Anyone else got any suggestions?

Karl


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Good job I didn't put my location in then - leave it that I will travel as required, within reason.

This looks like a good site at Stratford but is still awkward for you perhaps gromett >>here<<

Still looking on ukcampsite.co.uk


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> This looks like a good site at Stratford but is still awkward for you perhaps gromett >>here<<
> 
> Still looking on ukcampsite.co.uk


That looks OK to me. I'm thinking of heading north along the east coast on my travels and it's nearer the west coast. Anyone have an idea of possible dates yet? I could change my plan or maybe it will fit in with coming back down the western side of the country.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

There are so many sites around I don't really know where to start 

Have a look at this ..sites..

See what I mean :?

Maybe September


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The stratford one is ok. According to Autoroute it is on 100 miles from me straight down the A46 pretty much the whole way 

It doesn't look too bad from London end either, M25 M40.

I am ready to go whenever you guys are 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I have no idea when/where I'm going yet. I won't be anywhere near organised by Wednesday when I have to move out of the house. I think I'll have to invite myself to visit someone with a garage or workshop for a few days, while I finish converting the trailer and fitting various bits in the van. I don't think I would be popular if I got my tools out on a camp site :lol:. I haven't got any security devices for the trailer yet either.

It's probably best if everyone else agrees a date and location, and I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

You see TOKKALOSH when you are a member of the most realistic forum on the web you are never 'going it alone' .  . I have noticed that you are often one of the first to welcome new members , Thankyou Sue and Rob


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Stratford would be good for me. Just a date now, I'm very flexible ( not in the body ).

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Johnandcharlie
I see you are in West Somerset I am In Clevedon North Somerset and have workshop facilities and would be able to store a trailer if its not too big.You could work on it if required during opening hours.

The offer is only available for a couple of weeks because I should have a new tenant moving in.

Loddy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

loddy said:


> Johnandcharlie
> I see you are in West Somerset I am In Clevedon North Somerset and have workshop facilities and would be able to store a trailer if its not too big.You could work on it if required during opening hours.
> 
> The offer is only available for a couple of weeks because I should have a new tenant moving in.
> ...


That's a great offer. Thanks. I'm planning to visit my brothers in Berkshire and Hampshire and will try them first, but if that doesn't work out I may be in touch. There's only a couple of days work to do.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Johnandcharlie
No problem keep in touch and good luck with your move

Loddy


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Ok, Stratford, in September, after the schools have re-opened - anyone suggest a date?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am OK with Sept apart fromm 7,8 and 9th (shepton}

Loddy


----------



## 104133 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry I`m late..been away in the camper, of course!!
Talk about the mechanical side putting girls off....thought when they serviced it they actually changed the plugs, silly and naive I know but I`m just an old fashioned girl! Seems they never touched at least one, or if they did it only served to loosen it which made its progress up through the top end a little easier, but not easy enough not to take the thread with it...if you get my drift!! Luckily I found myself near a garage who managed to tap and heli-coil it...needless to say I may have a few words with my mechanic!
But back to the point...would love to meet up...I`m in Bristol just to confuse matters but willing to travel just so long as my van `ain't tampered with!!!
Off again for few days tomorrow, but please bear me in mind!!
Sal


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Good to hear from you Sal - Will certainly remember you when we get sorted.

Come on, spill the beans, where do you keep flitting to?

Sorry to hear about your problems, go on, embarass your mechanic :lol:


----------



## 104133 (Apr 26, 2007)

Aaaahh, now that would be telling!!...also you would realise that its nowhere very exciting, but I`m sure you all know that absolute relaxation when I`m in the camper, even if I dont wander too afr from home!!
Last week I dissapeared to Salisbury, then up to Malvern and tomorow off to Lynton, Devon...dont see the point staying at home and doing boring housework when I`m on leave!
Did someone on this link mention full-timing...hows that work; feel like having mid-life crisis and selling up!!
All the best,
Sal


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

parasal said:


> Did someone on this link mention full-timing...hows that work; feel like having mid-life crisis and selling up!!


Probably me. I've only been doing it since Wednesday evening so no idea how it works. Done the mid life crisis and the selling up though :lol:.


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Later the better for me - I'm due to get my MH end of Aug but I'm guessing it will be delayed, Statford is good for me, may even be able to let my mom tag along too (she's in Coventry I can pick her up on the way :lol: )


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oh good Labshack, a chaperone :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

a chaporone - er nope 8O :roll: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

OK MH is ready now 5 wks early 8O, not going to get yet though but anytime in sept will be fine


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry, haven't posted for a while, but I am still interested. We're in between motorhomes at the moment but are going to see one at the beginning of next week - I've put a reserve on it. If we're up and running in time, Stratford would be fine for me.

Viv


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Lets not forget we have some interest, so can anyone suggest a date ??

Loddy


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Yes, come on you lot, give us your preferences please


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Contact made*

I have today contacted the site at Stratford.

Will let you know what response I get, in the meantime, if anyone has any other site suggestions please let me know.

Looking forward ................


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Drummer, just to say I am here on false pretences too - no motorhome - still trying to persuade hubby we want one. I really like this site and now don't feel so much like an imposter. I like the idea of travelling with hubby but also heading off on my own on sketching trips.

I retire soon but like you, the pension isn't going to buy me what I want. However, in my search for what I can afford, I have come across lots of vans for under £10,000. Guess you have too - does the Smartcar have a loo and shower or just a smart potty?

Autumn


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Steady on Autumn, thought this thread was for us singles.... You may end up with a bunch of blokes hitting on you 8O :? :wink: 

So long as I have a couple of days warning and my datastorm isn't playing up I will definately be along.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

8O 8O 8O  !!!

Autumn


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have received a reply from the Stratford campsite and unfortunately, due to flooding, they are not able to accept any bookings  

Thinking caps on please :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Trica why not try Binton near Stratford upon Avon where we had the subs rally last year. Or there is The Bowling Green at Stoke Prior which is near Bromsgrove no electric and was £3pn last time we had a rally there. If you want phone numbers pm me.


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie,

Do I just contact Binton Social Club?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia,

Yes the number for Binton is 01789 750631 ask to speak to Julie ring after 7pm. I'm still in Wales at the moment so haven't got all me numbers with me will let you have Stoke Prior number when we get home if you haven't 
already found it.

PS are you doing it as a rally?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Many thanks Jacquie.

Please stay in Wales, the weather has been good while you are here :lol: 
Say hi to John :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Tricia think we are heading home tomorrow all these hills are killing me :lol: John says Hi


Jacquie


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Any news of dates for this one? Things seem to have gone a bit quiet.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sorry, I'm a bit slow here  

Will endeavour to crack on with arrangements


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Anyone else going to the Global Rally? We could have a little "Going it alone" corner .


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Would've been great for me to go on the global, the Lab forums one is the same place, same time but I don't have my MH yet, it's all ready and waiting for me  but if I'm buying a new one I want it to be a new 57 plate, so I wait :roll: well it's only 2/3 weeks now


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am going to the Global rally  

Tied up with a Sailing Championships until Friday afternoon but will be there on Saturday, all being well - will look for 'the corner' :wink:


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm on my way there, but haven't got out of Somerset yet, stopping in Gloucestershire tomorrow night. Look out for the high top van with trailer and demented dog! Not saying anything about the human :lol:.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Any more news on a date yet?

Karl


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Seeing as we don't seem to have a date yet ... are any lone motorhomers going to the northern rally in Stockport in October?? If I can get my courage up this will be my first rally (would have liked to go to the global rally but am working  ) but don't much fancy being the lone female amongst all couples.
Kipper


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Kipper said:


> Seeing as we don't seem to have a date yet ... are any lone motorhomers going to the northern rally in Stockport in October?? If I can get my courage up this will be my first rally (would have liked to go to the global rally but am working  ) but don't much fancy being the lone female amongst all couples.
> Kipper


You mean Southport? It looks like there are only 8 places available at the moment. I've got no idea where I'll be then, but may be Up North somewhere, so wouldn't be able to book until much nearer the time. Not that I'm a lone female :lol:.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Thanks John! Knew something didn't feel right about Stockport .... Yes I did mean Southport (least you knew what I meant!) It would be great if I knew any other lone persons would be there too - male or female!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm in Berkshire at the moment, intending to head east, then up the east coast to explore Scotland, then down the west coast. No idea how long it will take, so who knows if I'll be around Southport in mid October. Depends on the weather and what I find on the way .


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Hi John
Sounds like you might not be back to Southport area until sometime next year then ....
Charlie will enjoy Scotland. Abby (my dog) thinks its just about perfect. Are you heading out to the islands at all? My favourite has to be Mull - it has a special atmosphere somehow - although was a bit upset to see one of my most favourite campsites ever to be featured in the last TWO MMMs. I don't want everyone to know about it!! Haven't managed to get out to the outer Hebrides yet - that's on my list though.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

It depends on the weather, and if I can survive the winter in my van up in the frozen north, whether I find somewhere I want to live, or if I just loose my nerve and decide to buy another house quick before prices go up even more!

If/when I get round to setting up a blog you can all track my progress and plan a meet somewhere on my projected route :lol:.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Kipper. You have a PM  

Johnny F


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Kipper 

I've put my name down to go, I've not been on a rally yet either 8O 

We can muddle through it together :lol: I'm a lone female with 2 labradors


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump
NO dates have been set are us loners a bit afriad of commitment

Loddy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Dates? I don't do them any more. I just stay somewhere until I feel like going somewhere else. Having to be at a particular place at a particular time is too stressful. Don't know how that helps with planning a meet :lol:.

It's bad enough that Charlie and I are going for a train ride today and we have to travel 5 miles to get to the station for 11:15 :lol:.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Having not been able to make it to two rallies in August I have gone off making any more arrangements ....

BUT

lets start with what we want ....

Mid week or weekend??

Electric hook-up??

Field or site??

September or October??

How much do you want to pay??

I have been looking at some sites in Goucestershire, found some fantastic sites with £13 to £20 night price tags 8O

Cheltenham Racecourse looks good .... except .... I am not a Caravan Club member. :?

Cotswold Farm Park is interesting http://www.cotswoldfarmpark.co.uk/


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good to me  

The farm that is - don't know what the pooches will think of the animals though :roll: 8O :lol: Guess they'll have to get used to them sooner or later


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tokkalosh
September or October is fine with me - so long as its before the Southport rally - I have to head back to IoM after that - dental work calls  

I'm happy with either weekdays or w/e but suspect some people will only be able to do w/e?

Cotswold Farm Park looks good to me. Cheltenham racecourse is open to non members of the CC too - or their Tewkesbury Abbey site has reopened and is also open to non members. That has the advantage that it is really close to the centre and can walk into town.

Kipper


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Any place any month for me. I prefer weekends as work is quieter. I have a slight preference for sites with lecy. Don't mind paying more for a good site that is nice 

Let me know and I will come.

Karl


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

I rather like 'touring alone ' .... but if anyone wants to babysit for me ?

8)


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

pump up the volume

anyone out there


----------



## 107176 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been going it alone for the last year!
Mainly because i work away from home and wanted to take my mutt (Rusty) with me and its hard to find digs with a big hairy dog!
I did have a funny experience where i woke up one sunday morning and started the engine to charge the batteries!
I fell back to sleep and about an hour later i was woken by my door swinging open which made the dog go straight for it and all i could hear was a voice saying "Get back in, Get back in"
It turned out someone had called the police and said they thought i was topping myself in the back!
I think the policeman may have needed a spare change of undies after being confronted by a 6 stone Irish Setter!
He's a big lad with a big bark!!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

OK Loddy, keep your hair on :roll: 

I have just got back from Shepton Mallet show :lol: :lol: Yeah, yeah, I didn't come directly back  

Been home about 15 mins - is that quick eh, you see I know where my priorities lie :wink: 

Will deliberate this week, you can all help if you like :wink: :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Tokkaslosh
Nice to have met you at Shepton, didn't you notice I don,t have much hair to keep on, anyway all of you out there lets sort a venue before it gets too autumnal 

Loddy


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi everybody, I'm hoping to find a companion to travel from Scotland -Zebrugge ferry, then drive down to s. France and the med for some sun over xmas and new year. Someone to share expenses or travel with their own van for safer trip. All my friends are tied up at this time of year with grandchildren and the rest of the family.I'm 60 years young, good sense of humour and easy going. My motorhome is a Neismann & Bischoff on I veco, plenty room for two sharing I want someone with a bit of get up and go attitude so are you out there, by the way only friend for travelling


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

*single women mhomers*

heres another lone female m/homer I'M a bit far away to join your meet. Are there no one up north in scotland who would like to arrange a meet


----------

